

From Ruby to Fantom:introspection - geoscripting
http://ssscripting.wordpress.com/2010/01/15/from-ruby-to-fantomintrospection/

======
jamesbritt
A more robust comparison of the two, or something that explained why or when
one would prefer Fantom over Ruby, would be great.

This isn't it.

~~~
geoscripting
That will come as soon as I learn more about Fantom

~~~
jamesbritt
Looking forward to it.

